# FreeNx - can't open display [SOLVED]

## MageSlayer

Hi, all.

I'm trying to connect to FreeNx 0.7.2 and 0.7.3 (same result).

I connect successfully, get NoMachine logo and then only blank screen  :Sad: .

User log says:

```

NXAGENT - Version 3.2.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2007 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Agent running with pid '1249'.

Session: Starting session at 'Wed Feb  4 21:23:05 2009'.

Info: Proxy running in server mode with pid '1249'.

Info: Waiting for connection from '127.0.0.1' on port '5000'.

Info: Accepted connection from '127.0.0.1'.

Info: Connection with remote proxy completed.

Info: Using WAN link parameters 768/24/1/0.

Info: Using agent parameters 5000/5/50/0/0.

Info: Using cache parameters 4/4096KB/16384KB/16384KB.

Info: Using pack method 'adaptive-9' with session 'unix-kde'.

Info: Using ZLIB data compression 1/1/32.

Info: Using ZLIB stream compression 1/1.

Info: No suitable cache file found.

Info: Listening to X11 connections on display ':1000'.

Info: Established X client connection.

Info: Using shared memory parameters 1/1/0/0K.

Info: Using alpha channel in render extension.

Info: Using local device configuration changes.

Session: Session started at 'Wed Feb  4 21:23:08 2009'.

xrdb: Connection refused

xrdb: Can't open display ':1000'

xsetroot:  unable to open display ':1000'

xset:  unable to open display ":1000"

xset:  unable to open display ":1000"

xset:  unable to open display ":1000"

```

I searched by google and found a lot of different problems and symptoms. 

Some say it's because of xrdb not connection to unix sockets anymore, but seems like nxnode doesn't use unix sockets.Last edited by MageSlayer on Wed Mar 11, 2009 9:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MageSlayer

Now it's half solved.

I emerged 0.7.3 version again and replaced 

AGENT_EXTRA_OPTIONS_X="-nolisten tcp"

with 

AGENT_EXTRA_OPTIONS_X="" 

in /usr/bin/nxloadconfig and connect did just fine. But is it correct?

P.S. 0.7.2 refused work with such hack (btw, it's in nxnode).

Guru, help

----------

## MageSlayer

Maybe someone knows svn-ebuild for FreeNx?

I'm too lazy for doing it myself  :Smile: 

----------

